# Episode VII: Sink and Burn Ringer!



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

With so many delays Shane and Jeffrey have decided to up the ante with this show and bring you on a one hour discussion of six recently released DVDs.
Tune in for the fun.
Titles Discussed:
Aeon Flux
Match Point
The Poseidon Adventure: SE
The Ringer
The Family Stone
The Towering Inferno: SE

Tags: DVD, Podcast, Aeon Flux, Match [...]

*Link To Original Article*

*Download* - 55 MB - audio/mpeg


----------

